# For Sale - Martell 160mm Petties



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2015)

I have two 160mm wa laser(esque) petties for sale.

Steel - O1 @ Rc60-61

Handles both have African Blackwood ferrules. One handle is Redwood Burl and the other is Curly Hawaiian Koa. Both handles are slender. The redwood is a tad shorter because it had a not-so-great spot that needed to removed. 

Blade Length - 160mm

Height (at heel) - 30mm


Shipping - Buyer pays actual costs


Price - *$250* (not including shipping)
_I would normally charge $295 but these are from my first batch meaning they're sort of prototype(ish) yet they come with full warranty as usual.

_
If interested please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2015)

Redwood Burl


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2015)

Curly Hawaiian Koa - This wood has amazing movement/character in person.


----------



## WildBoar (May 13, 2015)

I'll take the koa!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2015)

Koa sold to Mr. Wildboar! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2015)

Redwood still available!


----------



## KCMande (May 17, 2015)

No one really? Am I going to have to buy a new petty too?


----------



## ecchef (May 17, 2015)

Yup. Looks that way to me...:bat:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 17, 2015)

LOL


----------



## KCMande (May 18, 2015)

Still no one? OK. I'll take it.


----------



## ecchef (May 18, 2015)

Good decision. I almost spent money that I don't have. :O


----------



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2015)

KCMande said:


> Still no one? OK. I'll take it.




Kev, you're crazy! I like crazy 

Thank you!


----------



## KCMande (May 18, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Kev, you're crazy! I like crazy
> 
> Thank you!


My pleasure


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2015)

Both petties *SOLD*

This sale is closed. Thanks!


----------

